

Ask HN: Are you more or less likely to use Nest products now? - regnum

Google acquired Nest for $3.2B.
======
sp332
After seeing this one tweet, much less.
[https://twitter.com/emmangoldstein/status/423327914461908992](https://twitter.com/emmangoldstein/status/423327914461908992)
"So my #nest app to heat my house was disabled tonight until I agreed to new
#Google terms. Felt like a military coup."

~~~
jgeorge
I'm gonna call shenanigans on this tweet until seconded or proven otherwise. I
have a Nest and have not seen that at all.

That user may have been asked to accept new Play store conditions on an
Android device before using the app, but I don't think that has anything to do
with the acquisition.

------
xauronx
More, but not really because of who has what number of dollars. Honestly, I've
been interested in them for a while, but the acquisition news made me
interested enough to stop and play with one. They're pretty damn awesome
pieces of hardware!

------
hkarthik
More. I feel better buying one because I know a big company is funding the
development. Also I expect the prices to fall as they take advantage of the
economies of scale with better brand recognition.

------
jgeorge
Also, I have a Nest and don't intend to get rid of it for now, but the Google
acquisition has made me decide to not buy any more Nest products. :(

------
njay005
Yes, if they don't ask me for a Google+ Signup

~~~
Nicholas_C
That's been the major downside of having an Android phone.

------
teddyh
Shouldn’t this be a poll?

------
OafTobark
No difference

------
regnum
Less

------
regnum
More

